# Delilah Pics



## dboudreau

Baby Delilah and sister Abigail


----------



## anneks

What a pair, they are both adorable! You are so lucky that you have such a helpful pup!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Debbie,

That is way too cute - she looks like she is fitting in just perfect. She's just checking everything out!!!! Sam, of course, is gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute! You put together a great scrapbook already! That is so funny to see Delilah in the dishwasher!ound: Looks like you have some great help there Debbie....My favorite is Delilah peeking in to see if the clothes are dry! "Hey-Time to fold these Mom!"

:clap2:hoto::clap2:hoto::clap2:hoto:


----------



## maryam187

Thanks for the fantabulous puppy fix! Really enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Beamer

Deb,

Anytime you are in Toronto, you had better bring Sammy and Delilah over!! I think Beamer would hav a great time!! 

Its just a short drive, no? 

Ryan


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Awwwwww! Super cute!!!


----------



## Jane

What amazing photos! They look so cute together - the red team!


----------



## ama0722

Wow day two and she is already all over the place- I think she is stunning but you might have your hands full!


----------



## Thumper

Oh, how precious! Mommy's little helper! haha...and the Samson following her around and watch-doggin her! TOO cute. Gucci climbs on the dishwasher too, I wonder what is up with that fascination?

Kara


----------



## Diana

Wow, those two are beautiful ! I love the coloring! They are quite the duo!

Ok, I also have to say I have been singing "Why Why Why, DElilah!" all evening! Is that a real song and who sings it? I can not get it out of my head!ound:


----------



## good buddy

What a lovely pair they make! Has Sam shown any interest in playing with her yet? I see he's keeping an eye on her for you!


----------



## CinnCinn

I found myself scrolling quickly to see if there were more pictures! What a cute pair. Love the napping pictures.

Post more pics when ya can!


----------



## Callalilly

Thanks for the pictures. I have to say, your photo collages are quite inspirational! Are you able to print and frame those as well?


----------



## Lina

How is Sam doing with Delilah today? It looks like she's settling in very nicely. 

And I love that picture of the two of them napping with Sam in the smallest bed and little Delilah in the biggest one. LOL.


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, love the new pics. I LOVE her! You can really see the size difference in the pics.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Debbie, she is just too cute, I love the pic of them in their napping places. Does Sam always sleep on that?


----------



## Leeann

Debbie, can I come live at your house??? I just love Sam and now you add this little cutie.


----------



## Missy

Debbie, she is precious-- Sam and Dell are quite the pair. Are they from the same breeder?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sam and Delilah are both so gorgeous! Keep posting pics of them both!


----------



## whitBmom

Debbie, congratulations on Delilah!! She is so sweet!! I am looking forward to seeing how she grows and then how she does in the showring


----------



## RCKNROB

Beautiful Addition and helpful too, you made out.
Good Luck


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Awwwwwww!:clap2:Adorable photos:clap2:


----------



## mom23girls

Oh....those faces are just so adorable!!! What a couple of cuties you have!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, great pictures, Debbie!

I don't know Diana's song, but I've been singing "Hey there Delilah" everytime I see posts about her.


----------



## Lynn

Debbie,

Your new puppy is one of the cutest puppies.....and I have always thought Sam was beautiful. What a great pair the make....love the pictures.


----------



## juliav

Debbie,

The Delilah and Sam are quite a gorgeous pair. And I think little Del is going to be quite a handful!!!



gracie said:


> Ok, I also have to say I have been singing "Why Why Why, DElilah!" all evening! Is that a real song and who sings it? I can not get it out of my head!ound:


I am not sure what the exact name of the song is, I think it's Delilah and it's performed by Tom Jones.


----------



## ama0722

I think of the same song as Kimberly actually! She really is a cutie though! I referred the the Christmas thread to my husband as "this is why you are a dud thread"

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Debbie super cute!!! Want to know something funny ~ her mom's name is the same as mine and my birthday is on October 14th! Give her a big kiss for me!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

gracie said:


> Wow, those two are beautiful ! I love the coloring! They are quite the duo!
> 
> Ok, I also have to say I have been singing "Why Why Why, DElilah!" all evening! Is that a real song and who sings it? I can not get it out of my head!ound:


Yes it is a real song by Tom Jones, I think it came out in the early 60's


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Oh, great pictures, Debbie!
> 
> I don't know Diana's song, but I've been singing "Hey there Delilah" everytime I see posts about her.


Oh what you do to me... Oh what you do to me...

I love this song.

O.K. Sorry I just love music.. back to topic now.


----------



## Judy A

Way to cute, Debbie!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ChristineL

Too precious for words!


----------



## dboudreau

I love that song too by the "Plain White T's' "Hey There Delilah". I sing it all day long. 

Kimberly, I don't know how you and other breeders do it. I only have one pup and nothing is getting done around the house. Its hard to vacuum with camera equipment around your neck "Just In Case".

Libby that is so neat. 

More pics to come.


----------



## irnfit

Well, no doubt she is a Havanese :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

No doubt she got that shredding gean LOL. Ver cute

Love the color on the wall, is that the new color?


----------



## mckennasedona

Debbie,
She is adorable. She's only been there a couple of days and already it looks like she's claimed the place as her own. What a precious and precocious girl.


----------



## Julie

ound: That Delilah! ound:
What a stinker she is! Looks like she is bringing out some for Sam too!


----------



## Paige

Debbie, she reminds me of Nigel. He walked in like he had been here forever. He cracks me up daily with his antics. She is adorable.


----------



## Jane

Oh, Delilah is just too cute. Look at how she is pulling that toilet paper around the corner! Where was Sam?


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Debbie! Looks like you'll have your hands full w/that girl. TP shredding already??? I think I'm blessed, Tori has yet to shred _anything_. Of course, now that I've said that you know what will happen... :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Delilah surely inherited the famous Havanese shredding gene.


----------



## TnTWalter

*So So cute..*

eace:I love all the red in your family.


----------



## SMARTY

Those are super neat photos. I really enjoyed them. Delilah is cute as can be. I miss having a little puppy.


----------



## Missy

Ha ha ha--- she is just ooozing spunk!! right off the computer screen.


----------



## Guest

dboudreau said:


> Look what Delilah found this morning. :biggrin1: Please ignore the lack of wood work, we are in the process of re-doing it.


ound:ound:ound: I'm glad you made a point to explain the wood work, as I would have thought that that was Delilah's first demolition job before she hit the TP!!!!!


----------



## Ans

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## 1stclassnana

Precious! Casey is trying to be a housekeeping helper also...cleaning out the wastebaskets. LOL!


----------



## Laurief

Well it looks like she SURE is a Hav!!


----------



## dboudreau

Sam and Delilah had their first game of *"RLH" together* this morning, and me without my camera. The sun wasn't totally up yet, so the pictures probably wouldn't turn out. (I'll try later) Sam is trying very hard to figure out how to play with her. Good to see Sam getting back to normal.

The cats have come out of hiding. Both cats have had a sniff of Delilah while she was sleeping. I'm sure it won't be long before their lives are back to normal.

Yes, Leeann, that is the new hall color. I love it too. Now if only DH had some time to finish the wood work. lol

Thank you all, for letting me share.


----------



## amy-ciara

She is so cute and I love the colour !


----------



## Janet Zee

CONGRATULATIONS!!!Debbie I must have missed the thread where you said you were getting a new baby. It was a nice surprise to see little Delilah, she is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you Janet.


Delilah says "Want to be friends?"


----------



## Missy

OMG!

that is just the sweetest picture!!! so very romantic!!! I forget is Sam neutered?
are you thinking of breeding?


----------



## Guest

Debbie...

THAT is a GREAT shot!!! You need to save that for next's year's calendar
submissions! :flame:


----------



## juliav

Oh my!!!! That is just precious!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh how sweet! I was checking in and hoping to see some new pics. That is just adorable.

Also, I loved the toilet paper shot...hilarious
It looked like Sam was there thinking she shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Julie

That is a cute picture of Sam and Delilah.....how sweet.......I think Sam is playing hard to get--but when Delilah is grown up,the shoe will be on the other foot! :wink:


----------



## Paige

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh, That is just the sweetest thing. Sam playing hard to get. He's just pretending, we know it was love at first sight.:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

That's a sweet picture, Debbie! 

It will be interesting to see how much of her color Delilah holds, and how much alike they look as she gets older.


----------



## dboudreau

Sam & Delilah are getting to be friends. They have started to play and wrestle with each other. His coat will never be the same again. Delilah likes to hang off of his beard, he is very gentle and patient with her. I'm so proud of him. I tried to get some pictures, but they move too fast. It's more like "Fur Motion Art". The cats are not hiding anymore.

Delilah has become some what of a "pack rat", if I can't find something, like my slipper, I can usually find it on her bed.

She wasn't to impressed with her new sweater. lol

Let me know if you get sick of the pictures.


----------



## Laurief

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????????More pics please!! They are just adorable. What a beautiful little girl, and she looks wonderful with Sam. When Logan came home, he sucked on Lexi & Lily's ears all the time, it drove me crazy, but I think it was a bonding thing. thankfully I keep them in puppy cuts, I cannot imagine what Sam's hair must look like.


----------



## juliav

Sick of the pictures.....NEVER!!!

It's great to see that Sam and Delilah are such good friends. Even your kitty is trying to be part of the pack (or so it seems).


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Debbie! What a treat to see Sam and Delilah having fun together! The sweater is cute! She looks just thrilled!ound:

How well I know what you mean about Sam's coat. Vinnie can keep Quincy's back in a puppy cut free of charge! Darn bugger!


----------



## mintchip

:nono:*Sick of photos*:nono::nono:
Morehoto:


----------



## Missy

so so sos cute


----------



## maryam187

*!!!!!!!!!MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!*Oh I so love her cute little sweater, what a sweet doll!


----------



## ama0722

Very cute pics! Debbie, you better hurry up and get Sam finished cause he might not have any coat left!

Amanda


----------



## Rita

Aw. She has the shredding gene. LOL

Debbie, She is just so cute. I just want to squeeze her. You are one lucky lady to have two cuties now.


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh I love seeing the pics.

Sam is being such a big brother - that is sweet! Love the sweater.


----------



## Guest

dboudreau said:


> Sam & Delilah are getting to be friends. They have started to play and wrestle with each other. His coat will never be the same again. Delilah likes to hang off of his beard, he is very gentle and patient with her. I'm so proud of him. I tried to get some pictures, but they move too fast. It's more like "Fur Motion Art". The cats are not hiding anymore.
> 
> Delilah has become some what of a "pack rat", if I can't find something, like my slipper, I can usually find it on her bed.
> 
> She wasn't to impressed with her new sweater. lol
> 
> Let me know if you get sick of the pictures.


Well, Debbie...

Delilah wrecked Sampson's hair in the Biblical account of Samson and Delilah!!! ound:ound:ound:

Your photos are GREAT! And I, for one will never tire of seeing as many as you can post!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

"Let me know if you get sick of the pictures."

Are you kidding me???! That just ain't gonna happen, Debbie. I'm afraid you are in for a demanding bunch here now that your little girl is home with you. Those two are adorable!! I'm sure she's got spunk. :biggrin1: GREAT photos..... keep 'em coming......


----------



## marjrc

Funny, Diane! You're absolutely right! ound: ound:


----------



## Rita

Debbie, Sick of pictures..................NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Samson, Delilah and I say "Thanks everyone."


----------



## Guest

OHHH, Debbie...Now THAT one is good!! REALLY GOOD!!! ADORABLY GOOD!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

oh look at the face!!! I just want to squish her and kiss her nose!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Debbie, your pictures are so precious!! Never EVER would I be sick of your pictures  You just keep 'em coming  :hug: Delilah is going to be a very pretty girl - she is such a looker now!! Wow, and full of personality too! What fun


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I haven't really been online for the past few days and I come back to find these adorable photos...my goodness Delilah is precious! 

I especially love the photo of her kissing Samson. A Kodak moment for sure :thumb: And her close-up? Too cute! 

Yeah, I don't see anyone getting sick of photos any time soon...or ever.

Wanda


----------



## Paige

Debbie, I could never get tired of seeing pictures of your babies, they are adorable. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

What a pleasant surprise to find that Deb was the one getting a new baby!! A miniature Sam!! Miss Delilah is so delightfully cute I can hardly stand it! I was gone all last week because my hubby's mother passed away....tough week and so glad to be back home! I missed reading about everyone's hav adventures! Belated Congrats Deb!


----------



## Julie

what a cute face Debbie----absolutely adorable photo!:hug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Debbie,

She has just a adorable face - really sweet!


----------



## casperkeep

Very cute pics!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Learning from the Best. "RLH" and "snow fun".


----------



## whitBmom

Great picture Debbie!! They are having so much fun  Looks like they have really bonded


----------



## ama0722

What cute photos. Debbie, do you have a photo of Sam as a baby to compare them? They look like they could be siblings!

Amanda


----------



## anneks

Those are such great pics. Looks like she is a great addition to your family! I love the one you turned into your avatar, it is so sweet.


----------



## dboudreau

ama0722 said:


> What cute photos. Debbie, do you have a photo of Sam as a baby to compare them? They look like they could be siblings!
> 
> Amanda


Yes Amanda, I have been searching my computer for pics of Sam at the same age to do a comparison. I'll post it when I finish.

Sam is 12 weeks old in the picture in my signature below.


----------



## juliav

Great pictures Debbie,

They are having so much fun together and boy do they look alike!!! Are they related??


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, if you see some strange looking people lurking around your neighborhood, it's probably me come to steal those adorable dogs you have. :biggrin1::biggrin1: They look even better in the snow, if that's possible.


----------



## Julie

Those are great pictures Debbie! Wow! You take fabulous photos! She sure is taking to Sam isn't she? How cute!


----------



## Laurief

Gosh - they are just so cute together!!


----------



## Paige

Debbie, Julie is right, you take awesome pictures. Of course you have gorgeous havs to take pictures of. They look so cute together. I love how red Sam looks in the snow.


----------



## good buddy

Debbie,

Your photos are pfabulous!! Sam is looking awesum in the snow! You always capture the best action shots. Keep sending pictures!! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Debbie, thank you so much for the daily SD-Fix! Sam looks like a big Bear and Delilah looks like a baby Lion on the second pic. Awesome hoto: hoto:


----------



## Lo01

Debbie,
Great pictures of the new little one. Sam always looks sooo regal in his pictures.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Leslie

Such cuties, Debbie! You always seem to take some of the best pix. I agree that one of Delilah kissing Sam is definitely calendar material! Thanks for sharing them w/us!


----------



## marjrc

That first one of Sam and Delilah running in the snow... seems like Sam is saying, "Girl, if you want a piece of this, you gonna have to come and get it!" LOL 

What GREAT pictures, Debbie! I love them all. I can see Delilah's eyelashes in that last close up of her. How sweet!!! 

I just realized that I'm likely the member that lives the closest to you, Debbie! Oh my! I am definitely going to have to do something with this ..... hmmm... perhaps a visit in the spring? Are you planning on leaving town, just you and hubby? You know. Leave the dogs and kiddies home so you can both relax. Yeah. That would work out very nicely. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

marjrc said:


> Are you planning on leaving town, just you and hubby? You know. Leave the dogs and kiddies home so you can both relax. Yeah. That would work out very nicely. :biggrin1:


Marj, are you offering to baby/puppy sit? Or is this a plot by the "SPSL".:spy:

Thanks everyone. They are becoming great friends faster than I thought they would. They are so much fun. I seem to be playing with them more that visiting the forum


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Marj, are you offering to baby/puppy sit? Or is this a plot by the "SPSL".:spy:


I've been sworn to secrecy. :biggrin1:



dboudreau said:


> Thanks everyone. They are becoming great friends faster than I thought they would. They are so much fun. I seem to be playing with them more that visiting the forum


Who can blame you? I think playing is a perfectly good excuse not to be on the computer as often. Hav fun!!


----------



## Julie

I was hoping for more pictures.......:hurt:


----------



## Suuske747

Oh Debbie!!!
I can't believe it! How on earth could I have missed this thread!!?!?!
Congratulations on the little Angel!! The pictures are brilliant!! She is such a beauty!!!!
You know I envy you on Sam's colour! I am sure Delilah is going to turn out such an amazing coat too!!!
You are sooooo lucky!!!


----------



## Missy

great snow picts... they look like they have always been together!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah is 14 weeks old today. We were going to go to a practice show today but the weatherman didn't agree with our plans and it snowed most of the day. What should you do on a "Snow Day" make it "Bath Day". 

This was Delilah's first bath since she has been home. She was not impressed at all. I tried to get some pictures but its hard to do with only 2 hands


----------



## Guest

Debbie,

You take such awesome photos! Delilah looks like she is pouting!!!ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Awwww, Deb, those pics are adorable! I especially love the last one of them. Sam could be Delilah's own personal fuzzy blankie or if outside her umbrella on a rainy day or her own personal shade tree when it is hot and sunny!


----------



## mintchip

grrrrrrrrrrreat photos!!!


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhh Dellilah and ohhhh, sweet, sweet sam. That last picture is a killer. Just made me want 4 more Havs.


----------



## juliav

Debbie,

You take beautiul pictures, and the fur babies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Julie

What a handsome studmuffin Samson is! GEEZ...he is smashing! That Delilah is so sweet! I love your pictures! Today it was -10 this am. and it's snowing now tonight.I just gave Quincy a bath too....wierd we thought the same thing!


----------



## pjewel

The latest pictures are incredible . . . as always. Can you tell me how you go from the picture of Sam in his robe to the magnificently coifed boy that he turns out to be? I could brush Milo from here to kingdom come while blow drying him and he'd never look like that. How do you do it? 

The last photo of the two of them is just precious. I definitely see next year's calendar shaping up.


----------



## ama0722

I love the before and after shots!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

pjewel said:


> The latest pictures are incredible . . . as always. Can you tell me how you go from the picture of Sam in his robe to the magnificently coifed boy that he turns out to be? I could brush Milo from here to kingdom come while blow drying him and he'd never look like that. How do you do it?
> 
> The last photo of the two of them is just precious. I definitely see next year's calendar shaping up.


My secrets, "Fromm's Salmon ala Veg" food and "Pantene" Shampoo & conditioner. Since I switched Sam's food his coat has improved immensely. Give Delilah a few more weeks and Sam's coat won't look like that anymore. The *only *disadvantage to having more than one.


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, what an awesome pair of furbabies. They are stunning. Sam looks gorgeous in his after shot.

I have noticed a difference in Kodi's hair recently. I don't know if it's the Eqyss Coat Rebuilder, the change in food, or our afternoon brushings, but it is different. Maybe it is all of the above. He has cotton candy hair on his saddle and sides. It now looks like that cotton candy is reducing. When you lift up those top hairs, the hair underneath is wavy and silky. Does this happen when they get their adult coat?


----------



## Lilly's mom

Delilah isn't just pouting she is MAD :rant: but she turns out sooo cute. :bounce: Sampson is a stud muffin he looks GORGEOUS. :cheer2: Good job.


----------



## Jane

Deb, I love your photos of Sam and Delilah. Sam has that "regal" look to him!


----------



## maryam187

Debbie, awwwww l love bath day pics, what adorable doggies you have there.


----------



## Leslie

Great pix, Debbie! You've got a couple of beauties, there!


----------



## dboudreau

The "Magic" of photo editing.

New signature picture.


----------



## Julie

Oh how sweet is that???? I noticed your different signature but couldn't read it all--I love it!


----------



## Guest

I LOVE IT!!!! :whoo::flame::clap2::first::thumb::tea:


----------



## good buddy

I love it too!! Can you tell me what Sam's titles mean? Is it CGN and RN?


----------



## dboudreau

good buddy said:


> I love it too!! Can you tell me what Sam's titles mean? Is it CGN and RN?


Christy,

His titles are: Canine Good Neighbour (Canadian version of Canine Good Citizen) and Rally Novice.


----------



## Beamer

Deb,
Those are some great looking hav's you got there!!!!!!!!!!
So, when is #3 coming home? 

Ryan


----------



## good buddy

dboudreau said:


> Christy,
> 
> His titles are: Canine Good Neighbour (Canadian version of Canine Good Citizen) and Rally Novice.


Congratulations!! Those are some nice accomplishments! My eye is on the Canine Good Citizen someday. :whoo:


----------



## Susie

Deliah is just so darn cute. I want to hug her.


----------



## Leslie

Debbie~ I love it!!!


----------



## dboudreau

I know you are not suppose to compare your kids or furkids, but it's fun to compare. I don't think Delilah is going to keep as much color as Sam, her face especially is getting lighter, but never know. I think Delilah's hair is longer and wavyier (sp) at this age than Sam. Because of different lighting, it is hard to get a really good comparison. 

Sorry Julie, I should be working on my quilt square not playing with pictures. I'll :fish: myself.


----------



## Missy

Oh be still my heart. I love both your reds!


----------



## ama0722

Debbie,
The comparison is awesome! I think she will grow up to be just as lovely as Sam as well!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Boy they look alot alike Debbie---5,6,9 and 10 weeks----you could get them mixed up(in photos anyway)....it looks like Delilah may have a lighter hair color on the top of her muzzle though.....neat you have the pictures to compare....

:boink: Now go--:boink: go work on your quilt block!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, I'm in heaven! LOVE the pictures, Debbie!! Thank you so much for indulging us. I can never get enough of those beauties of yours. And I do mean your human kids too! 

The comparison photos are awesome. They look so very much alike! I also use Pantene conditioner, but you have to have a certain type of hair to get that amazing look and Sam does have IT. He is such a sweet boy, posing and enduring mom's many brushings, photo sessions and ooohs and aaaahs from all of us here. :biggrin1: I wonder if Delilah will be a little more feisty! lol


----------



## Cheryl

First of all thank you for posting such stunning pictures! You do hav Mr. and Miss America! I think Deliha has more color in many of the pics you posted. Sorry--i am not an expert!


----------



## juliav

Debbie,

Thanks for posting the wonderful comparison pictures. Boy, I just love your gorgeous red sables. They look so much alike and are so beautiful.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, I love love love all your pictures. Just beautiful.

It's amazing how much Samson and Delilah really look alike. They could be twins. I love the red!


----------



## anneks

I love the comparisons. They look so similar! I just have to say...I LOVE SAM!!! He is just so handsome! I bet Delilah turns out just as beautiful.


----------



## trueblue

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!! I always wondered how breeders sold their pups...I don't know if I could give them up once I had them since birth


----------



## susaneckert

AWWW got to love that!!!! Leia did the same thing here when I first got her.


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah is 15 weeks old today. She has only been here for three weeks, but it seems like she has always been here. S & D are getting to be the best of friends, Sam will even take her out for a "pee" for me. Which has been really great since the temperature has not been above -10' C or 14' F for the last week. Burrrrrrrr. I wonder if the kids will ever learn to close the bathroom door. lol


----------



## ama0722

Oh she is too cute. Glad to here she is already fitting in. The last shot of her is too precious!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Debbie. That Delilah is a very pretty girl.She has intense color when out in that snow! Love Sam's big fluffy butt in that first picture. He is one handsome hav! What a great coat on that guy! The toilet paper picture is funny..Quincy missed that gene I guess(thank you Lord)ound:


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## juliav

Awww,

She is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Lina

Delilah is absolutely gorgeous! She and Sam seem like the best of friends.


----------



## Guest

Debbie...

Do you EVER take any bad photos????ound: These are just AWESOME! Delilah is such a beautiful girl! She and Sam go so well together!


----------



## Julie

Any new pix Debbie? I'm waiting for a Sam and Delilah fix!!!hoto::becky:hoto::becky:


----------



## Laurief

Deb I just saw the last few pictures that you posted. I just cannot believe how stunning she is!!


----------



## ama0722

Deb,
How is her personality compared to Samson? It looks like she has quite the mischievous streak in her???

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Great pics, Debbie.

I love the last shot - I am thinking calendar worthy!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Here you go Julie, now that my quilt square is finished I can play with pictures again!

Delilah is very fiesty and fearless. She will be ruling all the "Boys" soon. She now has Sam wrapped around her paw. The other night, Sam was rolling over on his back and allowed her to jump all over him. I was very surprised, Sam has a dominate personallity and has never let another dog jump on him like this. "Lester" the cat had to come over to see what they were doing. I think he regretted it. He is such a marshmellow of a cat.

Weather permitting Delilah will be going to her first "practice" show. We have been practicing gaiting, or I should say "prancing" I think she going to be a Diva.


----------



## Posh's Mom

First off, I'm admitting to my total Hav obsession...but I guess we're all pretty much riding in that boat! 

I am totally addicted to the blog from Talemaker Havanese. So, I have read about Deliah's sister Abigail who is living in her new home with that crew.

Too fun!

They have a great blog going, I stumbled upon it before I got Posh months ago when Wasabi was pregnant with her puppies. They have since grown and gone to their forever homes. These folks oh so love their dogs. I honestly think if I get another Hav, which I hope to do so in the next four years or so that I will venture to Canada if they are still breeding dogs. Not that I'm unhappy with the experience I had with Posh's breeder, it just seems like Darla and Nathan are so good!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my, Debbie! She's a total beauty!!! Delilah looks like she'll be the 'boss' of Sam. lol He's going to turn to mush when she gets old enough! :biggrin1: Beautiful pictures, esp. that last one of Delilah saying 'mom, you're interrupting!' LOL

Amy, that is so cool! I know Darlah and Nathan. We met last Aug. at a Havanese picnic and I've been chatting with them for over a year on a Cdn. hav Yahoo list. In fact, it was thanks to them that I got Sammy, our 2nd Hav, since Nathan put me in touch with the woman who was looking for a new home for Sammy.  

They are very nice people who are totally smitten with the Havanese and bend over backwards to get the best out of their pups and adults. They have Delilah's sis, and she is quite beautiful too, isn't she? If you want to join that yahoo list and get to know some Cdn. members, PM me and I'll give you the site link.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute is that?Debbie--you must be the luckiest person I know!
That Sam and Delilah are just so cute together! You really get a perspective on how little she really is when you see how big Lester looks! He's a fine looking kitty too:wink:It sounds like love has bloomed between Samson and Delilah.:kiss:
She's gonna be a winner!:clap2: She just has a cocky attitude the judges will never be able to ignore!


----------



## juliav

Oh Debbie,

Sam and Delilah are just so cute together and I love the way they are interacting with the cat. 

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## maryam187

Debbie, I love the pics you capture of your super doggies, I'm addicted to this thread, LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Debbie~ I haven't visited this thread for a little while. Man! I'm kicking myself! I had no idea there were so many more adorable pix of your little fur ones. Delilah is just about the cutest thing there is! And Sam is just the best! Glad they're getting along so well. Thanks for sharing your cuties w/us.


----------



## Havtahava

Did Delilah actually kiss Lester in that picture? How cute!

Amy, thank you for pointing that out. I'm going to see Beth in a week and a half and seeing an older sibling to the girls. It is fun to follow two of her pups now. Even better is that it is Delilah and her littermate!


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for all the wonderful comments, it wonderful to share pictures with fellow MHS addicts.

Amy, I too am addicted to the Talemaker website. Wabasi's pups are just 3 days older than Delilah and Abigail and have the same sire. It was a lot of fun watching them grow. 

Julie, just a bit of perspective, Lester is 17 pounds, anything would look small in comparison. ound: 

Kimberly, with any luck, we will join everyone in NYC next year!!!!! And yes Lester gets lots of kisses from both of them.


----------



## Beamer

Deb,
Delilah is so cute!! Hahaha.. you think Sam has a crush on her??? lol

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

That would be fabulous, Debbie!!


----------



## Lina

Debbie, that would be so great! I am DYING to meet Sam and now Delilah!


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, when I read that you were going to see Beth, I thought you meant you'd be visiting Quebec!! Then I realized that you must mean that you'll see her at a show. lol 

What? You wouldn't want to come visit us with this lovely snowstorm we are having? Ice pellets, strong winds, blowing snow,... it's just so ... so...... lovely! Yeah........ lovely! 

Well, Debbie, if you and the furkids end up going to the Cdn. Specialty this fall, I will have to find a way to go to meet you!


----------



## nathanp

dboudreau said:


> Here you go Julie, now that my quilt square is finished I can play with pictures again!


Your prictures are always wonderful, Debbhie. I look forward to seeing them.
Nathan


----------



## nathanp

Posh's Mom said:


> First off, I'm admitting to my total Hav obsession...but I guess we're all pretty much riding in that boat!
> 
> I am totally addicted to the blog from Talemaker Havanese. So, I have read about Deliah's sister Abigail who is living in her new home with that crew.
> 
> Too fun!
> 
> They have a great blog going, I stumbled upon it before I got Posh months ago when Wasabi was pregnant with her puppies. They have since grown and gone to their forever homes. These folks oh so love their dogs. I honestly think if I get another Hav, which I hope to do so in the next four years or so that I will venture to Canada if they are still breeding dogs. Not that I'm unhappy with the experience I had with Posh's breeder, it just seems like Darla and Nathan are so good!


Thank you very much for your kind comments. You have no idea how much we enjoy doing the Blog and as you've seen, we put it all out there, all the trials and tribulations, the good and the tragic. Anyone wants to know who and what we are, read the Blog. 

And yes, I am definitely of the school that you cannot have just one Havanese. It's just not natural! LOL

Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## nathanp

dboudreau said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful comments, it wonderful to share pictures with fellow MHS addicts.
> 
> Amy, I too am addicted to the Talemaker website. Wabasi's pups are just 3 days older than Delilah and Abigail and have the same sire. It was a lot of fun watching them grow.
> 
> Julie, just a bit of perspective, Lester is 17 pounds, anything would look small in comparison. ound:
> 
> Kimberly, with any luck, we will join everyone in NYC next year!!!!! And yes Lester gets lots of kisses from both of them.


Hi Debbie, We will watch Delilah and Abigail grow up together.

As you've been following the videos you will be familiar with our only male, Katsuro. He's wonderful with the puppies and for that matter, with everyone. I was sitting quietly reading a book last night and every now and then glancing up to observe the latest antics of our little Abigail. I have to share this particular moment. Kat is lying on the bed. Abigail has her back legs on the bed, her front legs on his head and she's pumping for all she's worth. He, who will be alpha in this house when Risa lets him, totally ignored her. It was a riot.

Nathan


----------



## Missy

Debbie, Those pictures are awesome!!!! I suspect she is going to rule the roost and that Sam is smitten...just keep Delilah away from the scissors.


----------



## dboudreau

Look what Delilah did yesterday. We went to Delilah's first show. It was a "sanction match" great for practice. She got sick in the car on the hour long drive to the show, so she was not too happy. She relaxed pretty quickly. She wasn't to thrilled about being in the ring, but the judge commented a few times how wonderful of a pup she was. She was a little over whelmed with the group judging, she didn't want to move. But even with not "performing" her best she won a Group 3rd. Darn good for the first time out. Anna was my official photographer, her skills are great, but her camera takes crappy indoor pics.


----------



## maryam187

Congrats Debbie and Delilah! What a cutie pie she is in the ring!


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Debbie and Delilah!!!

She is just so cute!


----------



## Julie

Debbie-
That is AWESOME! I'm thrilled for you! :clap2elilah already won a placement..:clap2:

She sure is a cute lil' bugger! Tell Anna--she did a great job taking pictures! She's taking after her Mom!


----------



## ama0722

Awesome Debbie-looks like the two of you are already on your way! Look at all those pretty bows 

Amanda


----------



## Guest

:whoo::whoo::whoo: That's awesome, Debbie! Delilah is such a gorgeous Hav!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

She is just a doll~! Looks like she is on a roll towards her championship!! :whoo::biggrin1:
And I had to chuckle at the "not wanting to walk" comment....she sounds like the opposite of Heidi. She wants to walk..._like a bunny rabbit _every time I put a leash on her!! boing boing boing....the girl hardly ever puts all 4 feet on the ground at once!


----------



## irnfit

Delilah is adorable. Congrats to both of you.

Shelby always walks on two legs. She is constantly dancing when we take walks. We are going back to puppy classes very soon.


----------



## Lina

Congrats Debbie and Delilah! She is just beautiful!


----------



## Missy

Congrats Little Delilah and Debi. what a little pro!


----------



## HavSerenity

She is so cute!! Huge congarts:whoo::whoo:


----------



## juliav

Congratulaltions Debi and Delilah!!! 

Looks like your little girl is off to a great start, and we got a star in the making. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Debbie, She sure looks like a winner! That last shot is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, congratulations! That's a fabulous job for her first match. Way to go!

The matches are so helpful for ring experience.


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> Another Busy day. Had to help with the dishes, and with the laundry.
> 
> Sam & Delilah have fiqured out their napping places.


They're so cute. I like the beds and oh how neat is that to be able to close the doors on your computer. I have a huge U shaped desk that takes up a lot of a room......and is always a mess. <sigh> I can close the doors on the office but they're glass so it wouldn't do much good ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> She wasn't to thrilled about being in the ring, but the judge commented a few times how wonderful of a pup she was. She was a little over whelmed with the group judging, she didn't want to move. But even with not "performing" her best she won a Group 3rd. Darn good for the first time out. Anna was my official photographer, her skills are great, but her camera takes crappy indoor pics.


That is darn good!! Congratulations to you (and I wish I had your camera skills!!)


----------



## dboudreau

Little Delilah is four months old now. Lester the cat decided to join the photo shoot. Silly cat. Next time I'll iron the sheet first


----------



## Susie

She is beautiful. I really like the shot with the cat. It looks like she is giving him some advice, and I am sure the cat is listening. (not)


----------



## Missy

ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I just can't believe how wonderful these photos are. You really spiked my puppyitis!!! Look how cute Delilah is with the silly cat. And Sam is just so calm and cool. studmuffin.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, she is so gorgeous! I love the pics. My favorite is the one with Lester the cat, though.


----------



## Jane

What awesome photos! You must have the most patient, tolerant cat, Debbie!

Delilah has the most interesting facial markings - her black chin fringe just outlines her face! So cute!


----------



## juliav

Delilah sure is growing up fast, I just love her markings. My favorite picture is the one where your cat joined in. I think he actually thinks he is a Hav, he sure puts up with a lot from a puppy. Great kitty.


----------



## maryam187

OMG, I love the trio pic, they're too funny together!


----------



## Laurief

Those pictures are absolutely gorgeous!!! That little Delilah is growing so fast, but has gorgeous markings on her face!!! 
I love the one with the cat!!!! 
Debbie, you must be in heaven~~


----------



## Julie

How wonderful!A Delilah/Sam fix! They are beautiful Debbie. She is just a cutie! I love her and Sam the best! Lester----he's jealous?ound:


----------



## KristinFusco

Delilah and Sam are too cute! The cat disrupting the photo shoot is precious, those candid type shots are my favorite.


----------



## pjewel

I love all the photos, but I love, love, love the one with your cat. How cute!


----------



## Diana

Those are such gorgeous pictures!! If only I could get such good shots!


----------



## anneks

Awwww they look like the most beautiful loving animal family. They are so sweet together. By now the cat probably thinks it's a havanese too and should be included in the pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

Debbie,

Those pics are just the cutest! I bet Sam is so happy with his little sister.
Looks like the cat loves her, too!


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you everyone. 

Delilah is growing like a weed.

Lester is a great cat. The best way to describe him is a reincarnated Golden Retriever, here he is as I was trying to set up for the shoot.


----------



## Julie

Oh he just wanted equal camera time!ound: That Lester! He's very good looking.......


----------



## juliav

Awww, Lester is just gorgeous!! I just want to hug and squeez him, he looks like he could take it.


----------



## Missy

Lester is gorgeous! just like everyone else in your care Debbie.


----------



## mintchip

Debbie- Congratulations and those are great shots!!


----------



## ama0722

Debbie,
She is so adorable and growing so cute! I love the photo shoot too.

Amanda


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I LOVE Samson, Delilah, and Lester. All your pictures are too cute. Lester sounds like a sweetie with the dogs!


----------



## marjrc

Adorable pics, Debbie!! Delilah is growing so quickly. Lester is a dead ringer for my Gigi, though my girl is on the chubby side. They have the exact same markings. How sweet to see them all together in a photo like that. Sam is the handsome devil as always. 

Thanks so much for sharing, Debbie. MORE please.


----------



## Julie

hoto:I could use another Delilah fix!hoto:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> hoto:I could use another Delilah fix!hoto:


Sorry Julie, I just found this post. I'll get some pictures posted tomorrow.


----------



## Missy

Ha ha ha, I just came to this post thinking Yay! a Delilah fix!!!! can't wait!


----------



## dboudreau

Here you go. 

First pictures of snowballs. They both love the snow. Second is Delilah with her favorite toy. We call it her baby. Third I caught Sam mid-shake. And of course Lester wanted into the pictures too.


----------



## anneks

I love the last picture how both their heads are cocked! Sam always gets the best snowballs!!


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!! these pics deserved making up a new acronym. can you guess? 
(grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> *GFETE!!! *these pics deserved making up a new acronym. can you guess?
> (grinning from ear to ear)


*GFETE!!!!! Adorable photos!!!!
*


----------



## Lina

Debbie! I love the latest pictures! Sam had amazing snowballs and Delilah is just squishable. I want them both!


----------



## ama0722

They are great photos and it looks like she is growing lovely! I am not a cat person but I love Lester!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Haha I LOOOOOOVE Lester posing in the last one! Also, Samson shaking is so funny! You are a great photographer!


----------



## maryam187

:clap2:


----------



## Jane

Debbie, you have outdone yourself with those last photos! I just LOVE that one of Lester with Delilah and Sam. It is so cute how Delilah and Sam's heads are tipped the same way and that expression on Lester's face....:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:whoo: New pictures! :whoo:

They are just adorable!
I love Delilah with her snowballs--but Sam's look like big boots! Cute!
The last one with Lester,is just so funny! Lester just makes it hilarious!ound:

:clap2:Great pictures Debbie!:clap2:


----------



## Janet Zee

I always enjoy seeing Sam & Delilah pics, Lester is a bonus. Adorable!!!


----------



## Leslie

Awww... Debbie, your animal family is adorable! You always manage to get the best shots! Thanks for posting them! :biggrin1: GFETE!


----------



## dboudreau

Hubby and I are Heading to the Dominican Republic in a couple of days, so I will be away from the computer for more than a week. I'll leave you with some fun pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## dboudreau

Air Puppy!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Laurief

Debbie, you always manage to put a big smile on my face. Your guys look like they are having a ball!! She must be a real pip!


----------



## Beamer

Deb,
Great photos! Sam looks like he could not live without Delilah now.. 

Have fun in the DR.

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Debbie those are great pics! I love the "Air Puppy" ones!

Since you seem to have so many Delilahs an Sams running around in your first pics, can I have one of them? 

Oh and have a good trip!


----------



## Julie

:canada::hail:Great pictures!:hail::canada:
Super photos Debbie! You're the best!

Have a great time on vacation! Remember--at a vacuum seminar,you can tell someone "you suck" and it's not an insult!ound:


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Missy said:


> GFETE!!!!!


WHAT?


----------



## Havtahava

That "Air Puppy" picture made me laugh! I love it! You capture some great action shots, Debbie.


----------



## Suuske747

Thank you soooo much for this Sam & Delilah fix!!!!
Amazing pictures!!! I am soooo jealous of your snow too!!
Have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Lina

Lilly's mom said:


> WHAT?


Someone (I can't remember who) made it up on the Forum:

GFETE - Grinning from Ear to Ear


----------



## Janet Zee

Beautiful pictures, but of couse, look at the beautiful subjects you have to work with.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, those are some amazing photos! You have become a fantastic photographer! Please enjoy your vacation and come back rested and with lots of great pix!!


----------



## maryam187

FANTASTIC pictures once again. That Delilah looks like a handful and full of energy, what a doll. Have a safe and fun trip!
PS: I think Missy herself came up with the GFETE acronym.


----------



## Me&2Girls

These are fabulous pictures - I adore your air puppy shots and Lester deserves an award for putting up with your beautiful babies.


----------



## good buddy

Haha!! You did an amazing job with the pictures! That little Delilah's feet don't stay on the ground much do they?


----------



## juliav

Debbie,

The pictures of your pups playing in a snow are incredible. You are pretty amazing with that camera. Do you make house calls??? :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Debbie-Great photos!!!! 
Have a wonderful vacation!
PS-Will please give photography classes when you get back....


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you everyone. :redface: Action shots are my favorite to take and having two very fun loving dogs sure helps. Sally you don't need any classes your pictures are great.

Julie next thing you will be saying is "The vacuum business sucks, but its picking up" ound: (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## marjrc

Have a great time, Debbie!!!!!! Thank you so much for leaving us with so many great, stunning and fun photos to look at. Lester, aka Mr. Cool, is a hoot!! lol I love that he deigns to be in the dogs' presence. 

Delilah is a bundle of joy. Is it your mom who is staying home with the whole gang? Lord help her. LOL


----------



## dboudreau

Hola, were home. We got home just before the big storm hit. We had a great time, the weather was just about perfect. Rained only one evening, of course it was the night of the beach party. The dogs were very happy to see us. Here's a few pictures to help warm up some of you in the great white north.


----------



## dboudreau

A few more.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - what a beautiful play. I bet the furkids were happy to see you however. Welcome home.


----------



## ama0722

Gorgeous-a great place to be during a snow storm and I love pool bars!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Wow, Debbie, that looks like a great place to stay at! Just beautiful.


----------



## pjewel

What phenomenal pictures of a gorgeous place . . . especially in the middle of winter. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Debbie! They are like postcards! You are good girl----:wink::thumb::wink:

It looks like a truly beautiful place! Did you go swimming? Have a drink there? :ear: We want to hear!!!


----------



## Missy

Debbie, those are gorgeous!!! I am envious. Although I have to admit I was disappointed not to see picts of Delilah and Sam when I checked this site. hint hint, wink, wink...


----------



## JanB

I just caught up on all the pictures and they are all stunning! What gorgeous dogs!


----------



## juliav

What a beautiful place, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## marjrc

Aaahhhhh...... so very nice. Warm, relaxing, beautiful...... I'm so glad you had a good time. It's great to get away like that once in a while. 

So. How about new Delilah pics, Debbie? I'm dying here!!!


----------



## Laurief

Wow, what a beautiful place you stayed at. I am so jealous!!! Now where are the pics of the pups?????


----------



## Julie

:attention: Debbie :attention:

We could all use a Sam and Delilah fix here----hoto: please!hoto:


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah is five months old today! Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## mintchip

Debbie-
Sam and Delilah are adorable together. Great photos!


----------



## Missy

ohhhh Debbie, these are a sight for tired eyes. DH is in the living room with Cash on the couch watching a dreadful gruesome movie (no country for old men) which may indeed be very very good. But after all we have been through this week I would much rather look at cute puppies. 

Happy 5 months Delilah!!!


----------



## Lina

Awww Delilah is just too cute for words! I love how proud Sam looks next to his little sister.


----------



## pjewel

She's so grown up. How cute they are together.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my, Deliah is a beauty. And Samson looks so regal. Great shot!


----------



## ama0722

She is growing like crazy. I like the pic, you can really see her lovely almond eyes!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gorgeous pictures of Sam and Delilah! She is sure growing up!


----------



## kelrobin

Sam and Delilah are adorable! I love the dishwasher and laundry photos . . . our Jackson is about the same age as Delilah (5 months on the 9th) and would love to be her beau if she weren't so far away! He's a big dishwasher boy, too, but he night want to nibble the rose in her hair . . . :kiss:


----------



## good buddy

You vacation spot is beautiful! I love the pool bar, very cool! 

Have 5 months Delilah! She and Sam make a great pair.


----------



## TobyBaby

She is so adorable and such a prodigy! Wow!


----------



## anneks

What a doll baby! Sam is as handsome as ever too.


----------



## maryam187

Debbie, that Delilah is one cute fluffball. She doesn't seem to like her bow too much, LOL. It looks like her face is getting lighter whereas her body coloring is getting more intense? 
I too love how proud Sam is sitting next to her, like her bodyguard :spy:


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you everyone. Heres some more.
Bath day today. And Air puppy part 2. And Snow face Sam.


----------



## dboudreau

Missed one.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, looks like you had a wonderful vacation! Thanks for sharing your relaxing enjoyment with us! Of course I am a huge fan of all your pics! Sam & Delilah go together so well! Just precious! I think you should be known as the lady with the flying pups! Amazing!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: AWESOME PICTURES! :whoo:

I love Delilah with the bow in her hair! She is terribly cute:kiss: Her and Sam just make the most perfect pair! I see when she is wet she has a dark overlay that Sam doesn't? Or is it that his has grown out and now just tips? Delilah looks dark though all the way up. It'll be fun to see her grow and see any changes in her coloring. I love your pictures! That flying pix with Sam and Delilah is just as cool as they get!:clap2:

5 months already? Wow!Time does fly!lane:


----------



## Lina

Debbie, I love love LOVE that first "air puppy" picture with Sam also in the air. Really great shot!


----------



## maryam187

OMG, the second pic is the BEST! AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Air puppies are fantastic. That is just amazing. Fabulous photo.


----------



## Brady's mom

Great pictures. They are both just stunning.


----------



## ama0722

I love the second pic but oh the third pic where you can see the little puppy paw prints in the snow, is so cute!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl

I love the flying picture! Your furbabies are stunning.


----------



## Laurief

Debbie, you are so wonderful at being able to "catch their spirit" on film!! Great pics!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great photos as usual!!!


----------



## juliav

Fabulous pictures, as usual, Sam and Delilah are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Paige

Debbie you take wonderful pictures of beautiful dogs. You know you really should go in business and just think, that would afford you more beautiful havs. 

They are a perfect pair.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, thank you for indulging us with more pics of your beauties! I love the pics of them both on the grooming table. Very, very sweet. How do you get them to look so beautiful?!

The air pics are stunning as usual! I sure wish we had a large, fenced in area where the boys could run wild like that.  I think of it often, but there is no safe place near me where they can. 

Sam and Delilah are gorgeous and I seriously think it is a match made in heaven.  I'm so happy for you! You should post these in the Cdn. Hav list. I'm sure there'd be a lot of drooling! lol


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, what can I say. They are so beautiful. 
How do you get Sam's hair to stay up like that? Kodi's is always in his eyes.


----------



## Sissygirl

Isn't it time for some more Delilah pics? I just love seeing her and Samson together!!!


----------



## havaluv

I'm so glad this got bumped...I had missed the gorgeous pics of Sam and Delilah. Gorgeous! And the flying puppy! wow!


----------



## Havtahava

You get some of the best air shots with Delilah! I love them.

That photo of Sam & Delilah on the grooming table together (I think it was immediately before your vacation shots) is fabulous. I love seeing the two of them side by side and how much it enhances Sam's coat color. They are both beautiful dogs.

I may have missed it - where did you go on vacation? The pictures look great, but I overlooked the destination.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow, I had missed the latest pictures also. I love the action shots!!! Both 
Delilah & Sam are gorgeous. I love their coloring.


----------



## dboudreau

Sorry for the delay in adding more pictures, my back yard has been nothing but a big mud puddle, but it is starting to dry up and I was able to get out with the camera. I really need to take some classes, it couldn't get the settings right. But some pictures were cool. I'll have to do up a collage for the April Challenge.


----------



## Melissa Miller

They are SOOOOO cute! They look like twins.


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh my goodness - look at her jump. The last picture with the tongue - so cute.

They look like they are having a great time. Fun Times!!

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## havaluv

Wow! Look at that flying puppy!!!! That's an amazing shot....they all are...what beauties!


----------



## juliav

Your pictures are fantastic, and I love the action shots. How do you manage to always catch them in mid-air??? 

Both Delilah and Sam are just gorgeous, thanks for the update.


----------



## Beamer

Great picture Deb!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom

Those pictures are fantastic. And they are just amazing havs. They look like they are having so much fun together.


----------



## kelrobin

What a fabulous joyful jumping shot . . . the epitome of everything Havanese. Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, Delilah is such a lady but in a very tomboy way!  I love how alike Sam and her look. It's like Delilah is his mini-me! Great pics.


----------



## trueblue

I LOVE those pictures....I think my favorite one is of the two of them sitting side by side. I'm amazed at how much they look alike....they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Me&2Girls

It is so fun to see these two beautiful Havanese together - they really do look like twins.


----------



## pjewel

Debbie, fantastic pictures -- as always! If I tried the mid air shots I'd get nothing but a blur. You did a great job, and they do look like twins, beautiful ones.


----------



## Dawna

Cutie PaTOOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Wow Debbie Delilha can really fly, any agility in her future??


----------



## whitBmom

Deb, how cute are these pictures!! Delilah sure can fly - she would be excellent in agility!! Thanks for the HUGE smile on my face


----------



## Missy

Debbie, These are truly great pictures!!! My heart is all a flutter-- I am so in love with S & D.


----------



## Jane

So great to see new pics of Sam and Delilah!

I think Delilah *flies *more than she walks!!


----------



## marjrc

What great pics again, Debbie!!! Thanks! 

I think Delilah would be TOO fast for agility. Debbie would never be able to catch up! ound: Gosh, they are gorgeous and yes, she's definitely Sam's Mini Me. ! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Debbie are they related? It's almost like Samson was cloaned! They are both so beautiful!! I love all the pictures you post ~ truly the two are amazing!


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you everyone, they are a joy in my life.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Debbie! That Delilah is just super special! I can't believe how she jumps and runs and plays! Wow! You sure catch all the great shots! AWESOME!

Sam is just as handsome as ever.....:kiss:


----------



## Judy A

Great shots, Debbie. I really love the coloring on your dogs...beautiful!


----------



## good buddy

Oh Debbie they are so great! I love how the sunshine really brings out the fire in Sam's coat! Delilah looks just like Sam but smaller. They look like they have a blast together. It makes me want another one.


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah is Six month old now and full of spunk. According to the bathroom scale she weighs about 7 pounds now and about 8 1/2 inches tall. We started puppy classes a couple of weeks ago and she found it very over-whelming at first but she is starting to relaxing. It would be easier if she didn't get extremely car sick on the way to class. She will be making her show debut on May 3rd and 4th. I have both Sam & Delilah entered, should be fun. Sam only needs 1 more point for his CH. A little "Sam News" he passed his CERF on Saturday. We are very relieved. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JASHavanese

I missed this whole thread. What a cutie!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Debbie you rock! Love your redheads... Being a redhead myself, and finally as an adult knowing how special we are! Tee hee hee.

Miss Delilah is gorgeous! Yay!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a doll! She's got such a cute face - it's just full of personality. I love the pictures!!!


----------



## Julie

Awesome pictures Debbie! Delilah is so very cute! I love her topknot pix----what a cutie-patootie! 

I hope Anna turns into a wonderful Jr. Handler-----how cute would that be? A little curly red head with a spunky lil red hav! ADORABLE!:kiss:


----------



## JanB

Debbie, both your dogs are so beautiful! You can see Delilah's puppy spunk 

Congrats on Sam's passing his CERF and being so close to his championship!

Just beautiful pictures!


----------



## ama0722

They are so adorable together Debbie- I see a judge having to give BIS with the two of them in the ring 

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Awww, too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

So pretty - the both of them. Best of luck on her debut!


----------



## marjrc

What a cute pair! Anna will no doubt have a good time learning to handle in and out of the ring. Lucky you to have someone in the family interested and eager to learn! I can't get over how your cat just sits there on the table, along with Delilah, without a care in the world. 

Great pics! Congrats on the CERF results for Sam!! woooooohooooooo!


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah had her show Debut this weekend. She did really well. She came home with one "Best of Winners", two "Best of Opposite Sex", and two "Best Puppy in Breed"! 

My Hubby was my official photographer, here are a couple of pictures of the "Best Puppy in Group" judging and a totally flaked out puppy after it was all over.


----------



## Cheryl

Congrats to Delilay on her wins. I am thinking perhaps that she deserves a new thread for all this good news!!!


----------



## Julie

OMG! yippee! I knew that girl had a cocky attitude made for the show ring!!!(not really-I'm just a good guesser-or I'd like to think so )

:drum:That is just FABULOUS! Way to go Miss Delilah!:drum:


----------



## ama0722

Wow Debbie- are you going professional after this weekend???? Great job! She shows how hard it is too look that gorgeous all the time!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Congratulations, what a wonderful start to Delilah's show career.


----------



## Lina

haha, love that last pic! Congrats Debbie and Delilah! :whoo:


----------



## Janet Zee

*CONGRATULATIONS DEBBIE & DELILAH !!!
Samson must be so proud of his little sister.*


----------



## Sissygirl

Great news for Delilah! Congrats!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - what a fabulous start to her show career. Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava

What a great start for Delilah! It sounds like you had a pretty impressive weekend. Congratulations, Debbie! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Missy

great news Debbie. Wahoo Delilah!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Here is a picture of Delilah and all her ribbons from the weekend.


----------



## Suuske747

wow!! 
Congratulations!!!!

Of course, we all knew that she would beat them all!!

She's an absolute star!!!!


----------



## Lina

Delilah is just so beautiful! I love her color!


----------



## Julie

Great picture of Delilah with all her ribbons!!! :clap2: That girls a STAR! :clap2:


----------



## marjrc

YAAAAAAAAYYYYY Team Nova Scotia!!! eace: 

Congrats on all the wins, Debbie and Delilah! She is just too cute, laying on that table all tuckered out. lol She has such a gorgeous coat! Great job, girls. 

Wait 'til you hit the National circuit this fall! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie

Big congrats to Debbie and Delilah! eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS TO DEBBIE AND DELILAH!! SHE SURE IS A CUTIE!


----------



## Sissygirl

I love the pic of Delilah and her ribbons - she is really growing up. I think we need some more pics of your fur babies.


----------



## Julie

Any new pictures of the cute red heads in Canada?:ear:hoto:


----------



## dboudreau

Sorry for not keeping up with photos of the "Red Heads" life has been busy.

Delilah was in her second set of shows and won her first Best of Breed ribbon! She acted like a twit on the table and didn't want the judge to see her teeth, but all in all she was great. Now if I could just get her over this car sick business I think she will do better.


----------



## Lina

That's wonderful Debbie! Congrats to you and Delilah!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh wow - how fantastic is that or what? How long were you on cloud 9? Delilah is looking marvelous. I adore her coat. Good ring shots too. What kind of camera and flash were used? We get so many lousy ring pictures unless someone has a really high end camera and extra flash.


----------



## LuvCicero

Wonderful news. She is so beautiful. Love all the pictures.


----------



## michi715

So, I just caught myself up on this thread...you take amazing photos and the dogs are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ama0722

Debbie looking good! I love the photo of the judge pointing what great timing!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

IWARHP
(I WANT A "RED HEADED" PUPPY)

Delilah is stunning. you can just see how confident she is.


----------



## juliav

Congartulations on the win, way to go Delilah!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Delilah is gorgeous! Just catching up on this thread. Amazing wins, you two look great together!!


----------



## Julie

:whoo::first: Congrats Debbie and Delilah! :first::whoo:

You two look great!:clap2:


----------



## Jane

Congrats to Delilah and Debbie! She is really a beauty!

I love reds!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, that is fabulous! Congratulations to you and Delilah. She has potential to follow in her brother's footsteps. Delilah gets Best of Breed and Miracle gets Best in Show. What a family!

I'm very happy for you and Delilah!


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Debbie and Delilah. She's beautiful.


----------



## marjrc

Like Amanda said, great timing on that last shot. Love the pics. Congrats to you and little Delilah!!! Great job! 

Too bad about the car sickness though. Ugh ! I don't remember you ever mentioning if Sam had that problem, did he? Hopefully that will go away asap! Good luck.


----------



## marjrc

Hya Debbie!! After seeing that last photo you posted in the thread Kimberly started, I decided to bump this up and ask if you would PLEASE post some updated shots of your little girl. Actually, I'm sure we wouldn't mind seeing pics of Samson and your human kids too! :biggrin1:


----------

